# Best bass strings for using a pick (FAST!!)



## AxeGuru (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi guys, 
I need suggestions on what would be the best strings/gauge for playing fast accurate stuff on my Ibanez EDB 5 string bass wile still having tone. the stock strings buzz too much and sound floppy, on the lowest string especially. I want to play Meshuggah, Fear Factory type stuff  etc.

Thanks


----------



## Edroz (Dec 29, 2006)

DR Lo Rider (.45,.65,.85,.105,.130) strings work pretty well for me on my spector legend 5 string (tuned whole step down to A). may i ask what kind of picks you use? the right pick is just as important (at least for me) for fast, tight playing. i use dunlop 3.0 mm big stubby picks.


----------



## Loserchief (Dec 30, 2006)

since the EDB seems to be regular 34" scale you'll always have some buzz and flop on the low b, but the rest of the strings should be easy to cure. I'd say try a set of Dean mrkley SR-2000s. Those are contact core strings that vribrate more freely and therefore have a huge sound and lots of sustain. I'd try the 48-127 set or the Will Lee-set if you want a tighter E and A.
I'm with edroz on the pick, there's nothing better than a big stubby 3.0mm(trinagle is best for grip). Some fingerstyle smoothness in the sound but pickstyle attack


----------



## AxeGuru (Dec 30, 2006)

Edroz said:


> may i ask what kind of picks you use? the right pick is just as important (at least for me) for fast, tight playing. i use dunlop 3.0 mm big stubby picks.





Loserchief said:


> I'm with edroz on the pick, there's nothing better than a big stubby 3.0mm(trinagle is best for grip). Some fingerstyle smoothness in the sound but pickstyle attack



I use a dunlop tortex .88mm


----------



## Edroz (Dec 30, 2006)

AxeGuru said:


> I use a dunlop tortex .88mm



i find that the tortex .88mms (or any other tortex pick for that matter) get caught up in the strings too much for me. the big stubbys just roll over the strings but they have a fairly sharp point to them which gives them just enough attack. everyone has their own preference when it comes to picks, you just have to find what works best for you.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmm I wonder how flat wounds would work..


----------



## Edroz (Dec 30, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Hmm I wonder how flat wounds would work..




i've wondered that myself... been meaning to try them for the longest time.


----------



## golfanddata (Jan 9, 2009)

The reason that I visited this thread is that I am currently using flat woulds on my Pedulla Thunderbass 5 string neck through and my Warwick Corvette $$ NT 5 string.

I'm using LaBella Deep Talkin and was wondering if there was another option, as I feel that these are almost there, but not quite. I was looking for something a bit more responsive, yet still have the deep tones while picking.

The scale on the Warwick is so long that these are the only flat woulds that fit.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a hell of a thread bump from someone who's clearly just joined after finding this thread on google.

The Warwick's a 34-inch scale, any normal long-scale strings will work.


----------



## golfanddata (Jan 9, 2009)

Edroz said:


> DR Lo Rider (.45,.65,.85,.105,.130) strings work pretty well for me on my spector legend 5 string (tuned whole step down to A). may i ask what kind of picks you use? the right pick is just as important (at least for me) for fast, tight playing. i use dunlop 3.0 mm big stubby picks.


 
I went out today and bought the big stubbys - a pack each of 1.0, 2.0 and 3.0.

I broke out the 3's first - WOW! - what an immediate diference in playability, and, even more important, it brought out the brightness in the flat wound strings that I was missing.

Great tip... thank you.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 10, 2009)

golfanddata said:


> I went out today and bought the big stubbys - a pack each of 1.0, 2.0 and 3.0.
> 
> I broke out the 3's first - WOW! - what an immediate diference in playability, and, even more important, it brought out the brightness in the flat wound strings that I was missing.
> 
> Great tip... thank you.





this thread's a bit old, but when it comes to bass, i still won't touch any other pick.

glad i could help .


----------

